# SNAGging



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

anyone here snag carp being as they are a forage fish... i went snagging ealier today caught a rock and a shad the shad fought like weeds and the rock fought like crazy lol whats some rigs and whens the best time to do so
thanks


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Ive recently purchased a kayak and have noticed EXGTREMELY LARGE CARP in pods near down brush while fishing other species on certain reservoirs. Today I thought i would enterain snagging them, so I took a large treble hook (1/0?) off a jerkbait I had and snelled it with 8" of reserve slack for a small splitshot on the end of line to set treble hook inline while ripping. I had about 3 good sets and runs in scales before I got my first official hookup on the head and landed it. 





I had an absolute BLAST with the only one I caught! Not a monster, but with 6 lb suffix elite it was a thrill on a med/light rod and a good way to spend 10 minutes. I also saw the largest carp Ive ever seen; and it scared the bajezus out of me! Must has been 40". Ill have to bring out the heavy cat gear next time and see what I can do.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

to be honest, due to thier scales throwing flies or corn at them is far more effective than snagging. even small dark crappie jigs. you can molest then all day trying to snag them but you will land few, and they learn fast so they will disapear from the area quickly


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

The carp will learn that the big splash from a snagging hook means trouble. What I do is a scout out a few areas where I know big carp visit often. Sight fish them and snag them in the mouth. It takes practive, but when you get it down you will land some monster carp.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Whiskey Tango ALL THE WAY


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have got several on big jigs flippin for bass. You have to try to get em in the head tho. Those scales are hard thru even with a 5/0 hook . Heck of a fight at close range too. Keeps you busy when the bass have lockjaw.


----------

